# "The hottest video ever": Vorsicht Facebook-Wurm



## sascha (3 Mai 2010)

> "The hottest video ever": Vorsicht Facebook-Wurm
> 
> "this is without doubt the hottest video ever" heißt es derzeit auf vielen Facebook-Pinnwänden. Doch Vorsicht: Es handelt sich um einen Wurm.



"The hottest video ever": Vorsicht Facebook-Wurm: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: "The hottest video ever": Vorsicht Facebook-Wurm*

Ok, mich hat es erwischt.

Wie finde ich heraus, ob mein Mac infiziert ist? Und wie werde ich das Ding los?


----------



## Timster (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: "The hottest video ever": Vorsicht Facebook-Wurm*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Wie finde ich heraus, ob mein *Mac* infiziert ist? ...





			
				computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer nun die angebotene *FLVDirect.exe* auf seinen Rechner lädt, hat genau das Falsche gemacht. ...



:gruebel: Auf den ersten Blick zumindest scheinen mir hier inkompatible Rahmenbedingungen vorzuliegen (exe-Anwendung auf Mac)?


----------

